# Spalted FBE end table



## windyridgebowman (Mar 31, 2013)

[attachment=21844][attachment=21845][attachment=21846][attachment=21847][attachment=21848][attachment=21849]My first attempt at anything other than a bowl.So be nice. Natural edge three legged, Cherry legs.Drilled the leg holes at an angle and used blind wedges to anchor.I had a small knot hole, and as it looked like a sea shell, I epoxied a smooth round white stone into it. A pearl.... for my wife.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice start. Next time consider taking a high pressure washer to the side of the sapwood. The blackish stuff is mold that flourished between the cambium and sapwood, and the lighter brown splotches are remnants of the cambium fibers itself that keeps the various layers of the bark attached to the tree. Both of those will come off with a pressure wash leaving a nice white clean looking sapwood. 

I hope you don't take my critique in a bad way - the piece is nice. I just thought you might like to know that if you prefer the next one to have a "polished" look you can get rid of those splotches. I bet your wife couldn't be happier though. 

:welldone:


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Nice start. Next time consider taking a high pressure washer to the side of the sapwood. The blackish stuff is mold that flourished between the cambium and sapwood, and the lighter brown splotches are remnants of the cambium fibers itself that keeps the various layers of the bark attached to the tree. Both of those will come off with a pressure wash leaving a nice white clean looking sapwood.
> 
> I hope you don't take my critique in a bad way - the piece is nice. I just thought you might like to know that if you prefer the next one to have a "polished" look you can get rid of those splotches. I bet your wife couldn't be happier though.
> 
> :welldone:


 I appreciate any advise, but I did leave the natural edge like that on purpose, i liked the gray's brown's and blacks.I did a large bowl the same way and she liked it. That's how I got the idea for the table.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 31, 2013)

Pretty cool! I think it might be cool to eliminate the plywood piece under the FBE, but if momma's happy, everyone is happy!


----------



## windyridgebowman (Mar 31, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Pretty cool! I think it might be cool to eliminate the plywood piece under the FBE, but if momma's happy, everyone is happy!


We cut the plywood an inch inside the slab, glued and screwed it down for stabilization, before we drilled the leg holes The idea was to stain the bottom dark, but i sort of forgot to. She's happy.


----------

